

Show HN: A 3D ski game using the PlayCanvas engine with custom WebGL shaders - dareville
http://afterglowskigame.com/

======
MayorOfMonkeys
Custom shaders? Interesting. What shaders did you need that the PlayCanvas
engine didn't provide by default?

~~~
dareville
Honestly, nothing fancy really. Some animated sprite sheets, animated textures
and the screen effects when you hit stuff.

